
Binance launching US exchange to compete with Coinbase, others - EGreg
https://cryptoslate.com/binance-usurp-united-states-cryptocurrency-exchanges/
======
EGreg
How will they do it without an ATS license, is what I want to know!

I understand CoinBase trading BTC and ETH etc. But if Binance will be trading
altcoins which may be considered securities by the SEC... how does that work?
Won't they need a full exchange license, nevermind ATS?

